
Section 230 Is the Internet's First Amendment. Both Parties Want to Take It Away - pseudolus
https://reason.com/2019/07/29/section-230-is-the-internets-first-amendment-now-both-republicans-and-democrats-want-to-take-it-away/
======
writepub
Because big tech companies have become the arbiters of speech online, and they
are disproportionately favoring one party in their actions. This was woefully
apparent in Google's congressional hearings [1][2], where Google's _only_
defense was that seemingly partisan actions weren't company policy, but
actions of a few individuals. That line of defense fails to hold muster when
said actions repeat like clockwork.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX6LlEcJ4nw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX6LlEcJ4nw)

[2]:
[https://youtu.be/zIniYSkAWo0?t=5074](https://youtu.be/zIniYSkAWo0?t=5074)

